# Collaboration Question for USC Film and TV Production



## Saay01 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm applying to the USC Fall 2020 program as a graduate student. I'm working on my Collaboration Questions essays. The prompts are - 
1. A project that you have been a part of that failed. 
2. A project that left you feeling proud

I am planning to write one essay in an interview format and the other one like a story. Is this a good idea, especially with collaboration questions? I know people write their personal statements in various creative ways. And I think they are looking at our ability to tell a story and invoke emotions in the readers but I was still doubtful of my approach. Also, can my essays be more personal instead of just stating went wrong or right?

Does anybody have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 3, 2019)

I think that decision has to be personal – actually, your whole application should be personal and mirror your personality and interests. I answered those questions in a non creative way though, because I felt like I should explain the situations with a certain distance. But I would recommend you to do whatever you feel more comfortable with!


----------



## Saay01 (Nov 4, 2019)

storyteller said:


> I think that decision has to be personal – actually, your whole application should be personal and mirror your personality and interests. I answered those questions in a non creative way though, because I felt like I should explain the situations with a certain distance. But I would recommend you to do whatever you feel more comfortable with!



Hey! Thank you so much. I think I'll stick with an informal approach since my style of writing is mostly that. I was also wondering if it's a good idea to write about a solo project. They have encouraged us to write about our collaborative experience, but I think a solo project that I failed in is a much better example of who I am and my personality since I'm writing about how being a perfectionist actually didn't work out.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 4, 2019)

Saay01 said:


> Hey! Thank you so much. I think I'll stick with an informal approach since my style of writing is mostly that. I was also wondering if it's a good idea to write about a solo project. They have encouraged us to write about our collaborative experience, but I think a solo project that I failed in is a much better example of who I am and my personality since I'm writing about how being a perfectionist actually didn't work out.


I wouldn’t do that. The point of the essay is knowing if you can work collaboratively because that is one of the characteristics they value the most. When you get to film school, you’re going to be working in teams all the way; and they are looking forward to know if you’re going to be able to handle it.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 4, 2019)

My essay was about a group project in which I worked practically alone. My point is exactly that without help things end up failing – and I had the opportunity to delegate to my friends who were in it with me and chose not to. If you can show them that this solo project failed because it was a solo project, then I think you're good.


----------



## Saay01 (Nov 4, 2019)

I see your point, I think I need to rework on the 'failed project' essay since it doesn't talk about a collaborative experience. 
Thanks again!  Really appreciate you taking the time to clarify my doubts.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 4, 2019)

No problem! If you need help with something else feel free to send me a message!


----------



## kennethuzumaki (Sep 15, 2020)

Quick question! Is there anything stopping us from using film related examples of collaboration? I'm writing mine right now and I feel like I remember it saying somewhere that we were encouraged to write about non-film related collaborative situations.


----------

